# sommersaison 10, bilder und touren und mehr.



## redblack (31. März 2010)

also, wp ist vorbei. der bikesommer kann kommen. ich freue mich auf viele bilder und tourenberichte.


----------



## redblack (31. März 2010)

freitag und montag soll gut wetter sein, wer hat lust die saison einzurocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2010)

ich geh nochmal in den Winter


----------



## rsu (1. April 2010)

Wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster schaue wohl die bessere Wahl


----------



## Lemming (1. April 2010)

10 cm Neuschnee vor der Haustüre, - 8 Grad auf 2000 m. Klarer Fall von Tschüss Radl! Hallo Ski!


----------



## Vazifar (5. April 2010)

Nun, Ostern war ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, zumindest bei uns im Unterland (Bild oberhalb des Bachsertals, nähe Flughafen Zürich)


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

Hoi Vazifar, lange nicht gesehen


----------



## Monsterwade (5. April 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Nun, Ostern war ja gar nicht mal so schlecht



Naja, bis auf die Schwachmaten in ihren Penisverlängerungen. Wahr wohl 
keine gute Idee, beim ersten schönen Wochenende mit dem RR unterwegs 
zu sein, aber meine Fox hält die Luft nicht. 

Eine Tour, drei Beinah-Unfälle durch Vorfahrtnahme, ein LKW mit Sattel der einen 
in den Graben abdrängt weil schon die Zugmaschine mit weniger als einen Meter
Abstand überholt und einen Rote-Ampel-Missachter. 

Motor an, Hirn aus. Das schein die Devise


----------



## doppelter Wolf (5. April 2010)

> Motor an, Hirn aus. Das schein die Devise



Aber das ist eigentlich jeden Tag so.  Und deshalb bin ich am Liebsten abseits der Strasse..


----------



## redblack (5. April 2010)

freu mich am lebenszeichen von vazifar, war mit dem rennrad im fricktal unterwegs, wenig verkehr und nur friedlich..


----------



## Schiltrac (6. April 2010)

War heute auf der Fräkmünd-Egg. Es war zwar ziemlich matschig, aber mega spassig. Fotos:
Aussicht:



Trail: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/611649



Hab noch mehr Fotos im Album


mfg schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feenix (6. April 2010)

Was meinst du, wird der Schnee bis zum nächsten Wochenende noch vergehen auf der Fräkmünt? 

Ich wollte eigentlich endlich mal die Trails da erkunden gehn da es ja echt tolle darunter haben soll.


----------



## Schiltrac (7. April 2010)

Also ich gehe jetzt gleich noch mal rauf 
Allerdings sind wir diesemal zu zweit 

Ich werde dir dann am Abend berichten wegen dem Schnee.

mfg schiltrac


----------



## redblack (7. April 2010)

heute lägern erstmals ohne schnee, frühling pur. jetzt gehts los.


----------



## Schiltrac (7. April 2010)

@Feenix: 
Es war wieder mal mega geil da oben. Der Wurzeltrail (Bild oben) ist an dieser Stelle komplett Schneefrei und sogar trocken (während eines Tages!)
Weiter unten auf dem Trail hat es noch ein paar Schneehaufen und auch beim Uphill hatte es vorallem zuoberst noch etwas Schnee.
Aber wenn es in den nächsten Tagen noch einigermassen warm bleibt wird es bis zum nächsten Wochenende gar keinen Schnee mehr haben. 
Es ist vielleicht noch ein wenig nass aber sicher ohne Probleme fahrbar.

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Feenix (7. April 2010)

oookay  

Wenn ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag nen schwarzes Pitch seht, dann wars wohl ich


----------



## hubabuba__ (8. April 2010)

Etwas offtopic, aber ... Dank aison bin ich nach langen Jahren wieder stolzer Besitzer eines reinrassigen Strassenrenners. Die erste Abendrunde verlief zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Das betagte aber bildhübsche Principia mit klassischer Chorus Gruppe machte eine gute und elegante Figur. Passt gut zu mir 
Tja smohr, Jetzt hast du nicht mal mehr auf der Strasse deine Ruhe.
Vorallem bis die höheren Lagen schneefrei und trocken sind wird das eine wilkommene Abwechslung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (8. April 2010)

Tour durchs Urner Unterland auf dem Urner Reussdamm:







Axenstrasse 






Urner Reussdamm






Bei Ried mit Cli Windgällen






Rückfahrt bei Erstfeld


Urner Reussdamm Tour
Schön war's 


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Michael1989 (8. April 2010)

Wow !!! Schöne bilder geschossen....will auch


----------



## biker-rotscher (8. April 2010)

War gestern im Ausland (auf dem Schienerberg bei Stein am Rhein).
Bericht und Bilder hier.


----------



## hubabuba__ (8. April 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Tour durchs Urner Unterland auf dem Urner Reussdamm:
> 
> 
> Axenstrasse
> ...



Etwas später im Jahr kann man da eine schöne Runde ab Gurtnellen hoch zum Arnisee und runter nach Silenen bzw. Erstfeld einbauen. Warst du sicher auch schon ...


----------



## redblack (8. April 2010)

super in die saison eigestiegen, 2 stunden hometrail und dann spital. nach 2 stündigen abklärungen wieder nach hause. nur gespaltener backenzahn und ein gehöriger brummschädel. glück gehabt.









613230]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## RedOrbiter (8. April 2010)

@ RedBlack
Ich musste laut lachen als ich deine Bilder sah... Bitte entschuldige, sieht aber wirklich drollig aus. 
Hast du gewusst das du da stürzen würdest und schnell ein Fotoapparat aufgestellt? 
Gute Besserung!

@hubabuba
Ja, Arnisee kenn ich.
Bin dort immer ab Rinderstafel runter gefahren.
Kennt jemand noch andere sinnvolle MTB Strecken vom Arnisee runter? GPS-Tracks?
Auf der Karte sehe ich drei andere mögliche Wege die dort runter gehen. 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## entlebucher (8. April 2010)

@redblack: Autsch! Gute Genesung!
@RedOrbiter: Bislang nur die südlichste Variante von Intschi aus begangen.
Variante unterhalb Riederli (von Bodmen aus) ist wohl nur teils fahrbar, mit etlichen ziemlich ausgesetzten Stellen.

Am ehesten sind noch die langen Traversten von Bodmen Richtung Rinderstaffel durchgängig fahrbar.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2010)

Was machst du denn für Sachen  

Gute Genesung 

Blöde Frage, aber wir können ja mal in Filzbach, Chur oder Arosa vorbeischauen und unsere Bergabfahrskills trainieren ....

PS: Was ist mit Sonntag? sollen wir verschieben ??


----------



## redblack (9. April 2010)

alles ok. am so, morgen den zahn flicken und erholen, am sa. arbeiten und am so. wieder rocken, aber vielleicht nicht so vollgas.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2010)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (9. April 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch andere sinnvolle MTB Strecken vom Arnisee runter? www.Trail.ch



Abfahrt Mittel Arni, Vorder Anri runter nach Silenen soll noch gut sein.


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. April 2010)

Abfahrt vom Arnisee


biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Abfahrt Mittel Arni, Vorder Anri runter nach Silenen soll noch gut sein.


Bist du dort schon runter??
Die Höhenlinien sind da sehr eng zusammengerückt...
Sieht auf der 25'000er Karte extrem steil aus. 
Das wäre dann wohl die Abfahrts-Strecke bei bei Vorder Arni nach Älen durch den Teifiwald bis Punkt 676. Und bei Punkt 676 links oder rechts?
Fragen über Fragen...

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## pisskopp (9. April 2010)

gibt 2 gute Abfahrten...

@redblack, ich konnte mir auch ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneiffen....


----------



## biker-rotscher (9. April 2010)

@RedOrbiter
Ich selber war noch nicht dort. Erlaube mir aber zwei Links zu setzen. Schau dir doch die Videos an und weisst sicher Bescheid.
Als Gegenleistung musst du aber ein Beitag von diesem Trail posten 

Teil 1, oberer Teil

Teil 2, unterer Teil


----------



## Vazifar (10. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs

Ich würde am Sonntag (11.4.) auch gerne mitkommen. Gilt immer noch: *Zeit: 12:00 Treffpunkt: Gattikon (Hallenbad Schweikrüti)* ?

Grüsse
Vazifar



redblack schrieb:


> alles ok. am so, morgen den zahn flicken und erholen, am sa. arbeiten und am so. wieder rocken, aber vielleicht nicht so vollgas.


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2010)

Gilt immer noch


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2010)

zum parken, es gibt ein Parkhaus unter dem Obstgarten oder auch bei mir in der Strasse ... bei Bedarf PN 

gruss Stefan und bis Morgen um 1200


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

so wieder da 

38.8 km 604 hm 




am Sihelsprung


----------



## Monsterwade (11. April 2010)

Danke für die schöne Tour. Landschaftlich beeindruckend an der Siel entlang, nette Einkehr,
steile Anstiege und zum Schluss noch nette Trails.

Mega

Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (11. April 2010)

danke mzaskar, es hat mir sehr gefallen, gemütliche tour zum geniessen in jeder hinsicht, die forelle nehmen wir nächstes mal mit.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

War mir ein Vergnügen


----------



## Vazifar (11. April 2010)

Von mir auch herzlichen Dank ! Hat richtig gut getan 






(Von links nach rechts: green epic, redblack, vazifar, monsterwade, mzaskar)


----------



## Aison (11. April 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Etwas offtopic, aber ... Dank aison bin ich nach langen Jahren wieder stolzer Besitzer eines reinrassigen Strassenrenners. Die erste Abendrunde verlief zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Das betagte aber bildhübsche Principia mit klassischer Chorus Gruppe machte eine gute und elegante Figur. Passt gut zu mir
> Tja smohr, Jetzt hast du nicht mal mehr auf der Strasse deine Ruhe.
> Vorallem bis die höheren Lagen schneefrei und trocken sind wird das eine wilkommene Abwechslung sein.



 Falls noch jemand ein Rennrad will, hab noch ne Occasion Campagnolo Record Gruppe und eine neue Shimano Durace Gruppe zu verkaufen (Preis PM). Ich kann auch noch Rahmen und ähnliches besorgen und alles montieren.


----------



## two wheels (12. April 2010)

Tja kaum hat die Saison begonnen ist sie, für mich, leider auch schon wieder beendet Scheiss Arbeitsunfall...

Euch noch viel Spass und ein unfallfreier Sommer.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

oh  gleich so derbe verunfallt  

Wünsche dir gute Besserung und das du bald wieder aufs Bike kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (12. April 2010)

Danke vielmals! 

Tja es gibt offenbar doch Dinge die ein Knie und das drumherum nicht mögen. Wenns einigermassen gut läuft erleb ich noch das letze Viertel der diesjährigen Saison aber man(n) sollte ja nichts überstürzen und ich will ja auch nicht wieder alles kaputt machen durch einen Sturz beim biken.


----------



## Green Epic (12. April 2010)

@mzaskar
war wie immer eine schöne Tour, hat riesig viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Kerberos (12. April 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> es gibt offenbar doch Dinge die ein Knie und das drumherum nicht mögen


Na, dann mal los mit dem Hanteltraining, das sollte noch gehen... 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## two wheels (13. April 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Na, dann mal los mit dem Hanteltraining, das sollte noch gehen...
> Gute Besserung.



Ich hab sone coole, moderne Hantel. Die ist lang und hat oben eine Stütze für den Oberarm und in der Mitte einen Haltegriff und das beste ich kann mich damit fortbewegen  Soll nochmal einer sagen es sei nicht anstrengend an Stöcken zu gehen 
Bei Spitalaustritt meinte der Arzt ich könne das biken für 6 Monate vergessen

Danke für Deine Genesungswünsche.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Also fit zum winterpokal


----------



## two wheels (13. April 2010)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen.  Aber dann wohl eher auf den hinteren Rängen. Also eigentlich wie jeden Winter


----------



## wicht (17. April 2010)

Diese Woche beim nightride... Glück im Unglück... Abgeschossen von Auto... Automobilist hat Rotlicht missachtet  und nach dem Crash weder gebremst noch anzeichen für anhalten gemacht und davongerast.

Paar Schürfungen und Schmerzen in der Schulter... Nicht wirklich schlimm, hätte anders kommen können... Das Vorderrad ist definitiv hin...


----------



## two wheels (17. April 2010)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen einen Strafantrag gegen unbekannt beim nächsten Polizeiposten zu stellen. Eventuell wurde der Lenker ja auf einer Rotlichtkamera aufgezeichnet als er das Lichtsignal missachtete oder es können allenfalls andersweitig Informationen ausfindig gemacht werden.
Der Polizeirapport könnte ausserdem hilfreich sein bei den Versicherungen (Unfall? Hausrat)
Gute Besserung!


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2010)

Geht Morgen etwas????


----------



## Kerberos (18. April 2010)

Ausser Kinderprogramm, meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelter Wolf (18. April 2010)

Gestern ein bisschen durchs Rheintal getourt mit Freizeit Biker zusammen.
   Es sind dann 51km und etwas über 1300hm daraus geworden.










und heute muss ich auch auf die Kiddis schauen.


----------



## redblack (18. April 2010)

mein berlinausflug fiel in die asche, dafür schöne hometrails. am morgen mit den jungs am altberg und am nachmittag in damenbegleitung am rüsler. war eine echte alternative.


----------



## Vazifar (18. April 2010)

Seit der Kachelmann im Knast ist klappt das irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig mit der Wetterprognose ... hätte heute nicht sonniger sein sollen ? 
Egal - war trotzdem schön an der Thur.


----------



## blaubaer (18. April 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> hätte heute nicht sonniger sein sollen ?



doch  hier region Basel war es sehr sonnig, mit fernsicht war es aber auch nix


----------



## rsu (19. April 2010)

Schöne Eindrücke vom Wochenende


----------



## Kerberos (19. April 2010)

Arbeiten nur bis 12:00, daher war für den Nachmittag eine ruhige Mountainbike-Ausfahrt mit redblack und anderen von ca 40km geplant. Am Ende hatten wir fast 70km auf der Uhr 
Dann noch in Luzern an der Reuss draussen gesessen, gegessen und getrunken - ein anstrengender und schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder in Germanien unterwegs .... am Albrand (Degenfeld) War sehr schön, viele Trails und knackige Steigungen  Nur keine Bilder gemacht 

Markus, hast du die Tour wie geplant gefahren


----------



## Kerberos (19. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Marcus, hast du die Tour wie geplant gefahren


Ach so, nee, stattdessen: Ab Baden immer der Reuss entlang bis Luzern, Bier&Essen, mit dem Zug zurück. Insgesamt ca. 70km, davon ~20km Singletrail = ~5h. Ein paar wenige knifflige Stellen, insgesamt eher CC-mässig. Landschaftlich sehr, sehr schön.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

tönt aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (20. April 2010)

Hatte die schon bei den Hochtouren gepostet aber hier passen die auch.
Erster Versuch auf über 2000 m zu kommen, leider am Schnee gescheitert. Freitag nächster Versuch.





Aber schöne neue Trails gefunden.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## redblack (24. April 2010)

3 tage neuenburgersee mit dem zelt, 2 tage lesen, 1 tag biken . ich glaube ich werde langsam alt. aber es war wunderschön.


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2010)

Neulich auf dem Uetliberg 







Nach der Arbeit hoch, Southbike getroffen und Antenntrail wieder abwärts


----------



## Mr. Svonda (24. April 2010)

es wird frühling  , soweit man blickt blühende kirschbäume hier im baselbiet ..


----------



## Vazifar (25. April 2010)

Diesen Samstag war bei und Hirzel und Sihltal an der Reihe


----------



## daniel77 (25. April 2010)

Ja es wird Frühling im Baselbiet 







In der Stadt wars heute sogar sommerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

ich habe den Märchenwald gefunden 











Wegen familiärer Feierlichkeiten in meiner alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen und einen feinen Trail gefunden


----------



## blaubaer (25. April 2010)

schönen trail hast Du da gefunden 

war heute als Pirat unterwegs mit nur wenig kilometern ,
dafür gibts saftig grüne Bilder  





mal das etwas andere Panorama


----------



## olev (26. April 2010)




----------



## redblack (27. April 2010)

ausnahmsweise per pedes 2 tage mit schlafsack am chasseral, montsoleil und mont crosin unterwegs.













[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629800]


----------



## olev (27. April 2010)

bei den osterglocken kann ich mithalten


----------



## redblack (27. April 2010)

@ olev, war wohl in der selben gegend, aber ich glaube das sind keine osterglocken, sondern gelbe narzissen. sind sehr ähnlich.


----------



## olev (28. April 2010)

@redblack: tatsache ist, dass die gelbe narzisse auch osterglocke genannt wird (zumindest suggeriert mir das das internet). ich nehme an, dass der einzige sichtbare unterschied zwischen den gelben narzissen im jura und den osterglocken in unseren gärten ihre grösse ist. dieser grössenunterschied ist allerdings z.b. auch beim gemeinen löwenzahn festzustellen und hat nichts mit der pflanze, sondern mit dem boden und dem klima (höhenlage) zu tun.
daher meine these: grübe man - was natürlich streng verboten ist, denn der narcissus pseudonarcissus ist in freier wildbahn geschützt - ein soches blümelein im jura aus und pflanzte es in schlieren wieder ein, wüchse ein und dieselbe pflanze in ungeahnte höhen. umgekehrt würde die schlieremer blume im jura auch nur knapp 20cm höhe erreichen.


----------



## redblack (28. April 2010)

danke für die aufklärung. hab ich echt nicht gewusst.


----------



## biker-rotscher (29. April 2010)

Mal ein Pic von meiner Heimat: Thurgauer Trails


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (30. April 2010)

war wÃ¤gli rekognoszieren im grenzgebiet schwyz-glarus... viel spaziert (kuh-erosion) und doch noch zwei perlen gefunden (im wald halt).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




netterweise hat jemand im niederurnertal schnee gerÃ¤umt.





walensee





_Zum Augenblicke dÃ¼rftâ ich sagen: Verweile doch, du bist so schÃ¶n!_  und dann wird das bike weitergetragen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

das sieht nach einer schönen Landschaft aus


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2010)

@ olev
Sehr schöne Bilder! Erinnern ein wenig an die Rigi


----------



## hubabuba__ (1. Mai 2010)

Hier mal was ganz anderes. Keine Berge und kein MTB.
Anlässlich meines Urlaubs in den Niederlanden habe ich mein neu erstandenes Rennrad ausgiebig ausprobiert.

Zuerst waren wir in Limburg. Von Venlo aus kann man schöne Touren die Maas entlang machen. Typisch sind hier und an den anderen grossen Flüssen die Autofähren.



Von Venlo aus flussabwärts entlang  dem rechten Maasufer bis Lith und auf der anderen Flussseite wieder zurück ging es durch die berüchtigten "Berge" südlich von Nijmegen, inkl. dem Stadteil "Berg en Dal" (Berg und Tal!). Immerhin schon mal 200 schöne RR-Kilometer.

In NO-Niederlande angekommen war klar. Eine Tour
- an die Nordsee und zwar nach Zurich (ja das gibt es in NL; direkt am Ostende des Abschlussdeichs des Ijsselmeers)
- zur Tulpenblüte im Nordoostpolder
- mit 300+ km
steht an.

Um kurz nach 6:00 los. Nach gut 5:30h war Zurich fast erreicht. Europa rückt zusammen. Zürich und Amsterdam nur 100km auseinander.







In der Bankenkrise mal wieder eine sympathische Zürcher Bank




und verirrte Zürcher Post




Das niederländische Zurich ist einen Tick kleiner als die schweizer Schwesterstadt







Dafür hat es viel Gegend und Nordsee drum rum




Einige Kilometer weiter kam dann der am Ijsselmeer gelegene Nordoostpolder, der um 1940 geschlossen wurde und damit nach dem Flevopolder der zweitjüngste Polder, d.h. durch Deiche dem Meer "abgerungenes" Landgebiet, ist. Hier liegt eines der bekanntesten Tulpenanbaugebiete. Da die Freilandfelder nicht für Schnittblumen sondern zur Ernte der Zwiebeln angelegt werden, können die Tulpen auf- und verblühen.
Die Handyphotos geben natürlich nur einen schwachen Eindruck von den knalligen Farben wieder.
















Nach einigen Kilometern Rückweg, nun mit Rückenwind, war das obligatorische Angeberphoto fällig



305km, gut 13h unterwegs, 26.7km/h Nettoschnitt.

Nachtrag: Politische Korrektheit auf holländisch


----------



## pisskopp (1. Mai 2010)

he he he du schelm, oh schon wieder gespammt


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2010)

Heute mit Green Epic ueber den Zimmerberg, Hütten, Gottschalkenberg, Gubel, Sihlsprung, Sihlbrugg und Langnau getourt ..... leider nur ein paar Bilder 




Federwege genutzt 






schöne Aussicht 



das haben wir uns verdient




58 km; 1023 hm; 4:35 min


----------



## Green Epic (8. Mai 2010)

Geil war`s und abenteuerlich


----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2010)

war heute auch unterwegs 








grün grün grün grün grün grün grün grün grün
ich hab eindeutig einen grünflash


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

zum Glück ist das Bike nicht auch noch grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (9. Mai 2010)

das lauchbild ist geil, auch der carbon-ständer


----------



## doppelter Wolf (9. Mai 2010)

gestern habe ich einen gesehen der hat wirklich einen Pletscher Standard am Bike... das war schon fast wieder cool wieder das Bike da geparkt hat 

http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pages/Produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=16&IdProduct=16&navid=10


----------



## blaubaer (9. Mai 2010)

es schürrli drumm


----------



## Vazifar (10. Mai 2010)

Wir waren am Samstag auf einer Tour von Chur nach Flims zusammengestellt von Hans:





Da gab es Trails vom Typ:





Und Landschaften die einem ein ...




..entlockten


----------



## redblack (10. Mai 2010)

il segl, die aussischtsplattform in conn und der caumasee, immer wieder eine reise wert, schöne bilder. danke vazifar.


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2010)

Tolle Bilder Vazifar!
Danke für das GPS-File in Deinem Blog! Ganz toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyquist (12. Mai 2010)

War heute mal wieder auf dem Napf.


----------



## olev (12. Mai 2010)

ein nachtrag vom sonntag, wir waren wieder mal auf dem chasseral. es war eher neblich, aber die landschaft dort oben ist auch (oder gerade) so einmalig:






such den mountainbiker!


----------



## blaubaer (15. Mai 2010)

Sommer wo bleibst Du ???????????????

Bike oder Gummiboot, wenns so weitergeht...


----------



## Ducmo (17. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag auf dem Pfannenstiel...Sehr rutschig


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2010)

Wochenende unterwegs gewesen 
Tessin:



Flims:









In Flims war es a*****kalt


----------



## bruckma (18. Mai 2010)

Tessin war gut


----------



## snoopz (19. Mai 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Wo im Tessin wart ihr denn? Bin noch neu hier und kenne mich nicht aus...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

Ich war in der Nähe von Lugano Die Info zum Trail findest du hier


----------



## snoopz (19. Mai 2010)

Hey, die Tour kenne ich sogar. Die liegt in meinem Hometrail-Gebiet. Allerdings habe ich den Trail irgendwie nicht wiedererkannt. Naja, bis jetzt bin ich die Tour auch fast nur im Schnee gefahren 

Danke für den Link, da findet sich sicher noch was anderes schönes in der Gegend.


----------



## redblack (21. Mai 2010)

wenn das wetter so schmudlig ist, ist das tessin meistens eine brauchbare alternative und jetzt wirds im norden auch wieder gut, drum hau ich morgen mir dem zelt und dem bike ab in den jura.

























ps: ausnahmsweise mal im sopra ceneri.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2010)

ich beneide dich 

Aber Tessin ist goil


----------



## Green Epic (21. Mai 2010)

schöne Bilder 
ein redblack müsste man sein!


----------



## Vazifar (23. Mai 2010)

Bärlauchsurfen - Meine Frau beim Bad im grünen Bärlauch-Meer auf der Lägern Südseite


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2010)

Drücke mich gerade etwas südwestlich der Schweiz herum


----------



## olev (24. Mai 2010)

jura ist gut. hab einen teil des chemin des crêtes gemacht. schöne landschaft, beste trails, nette wanderer und herrliche aussicht:

la dôle





nette begegnung am wegrand:





so sind sie, die juratrails: steinig





mont tendre





hunger





lausanne...





...und genf





sonnenaufgang mit mont blanc





und noch nach yverdon


----------



## Kerberos (25. Mai 2010)

vier fantastische Tage Bike&Zelt im Jura: Wunderschöne Landschaften, freundliche Menschen, grossartige BikeTouren, gutes Essen, umwerfender Zeltplatz.



 

 

 


 


 

 

 


 
Kraftort Creux Du Van: 


 

redblack für Euch im Foto-Einsatz (Creux Du Van) und auf der Brücke am Doubs vor Soubey:


----------



## entlebucher (25. Mai 2010)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2010)

Tolle Bilder und auch scheinbar eine nette Tour im Jura


----------



## redblack (25. Mai 2010)

also , jetzt noch meine bilder  vom jurapfingstweekend mit kerberos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (25. Mai 2010)

He olev

da bin ich letzten sommer gelaufen....genau die strecke mit dem Baum 

smohr


----------



## Ducmo (25. Mai 2010)

Wow, sehr schöne Tour durch das Jura 

Wäre an den GPS Daten interessiert, habt ihr das?


----------



## redblack (25. Mai 2010)

kerberos hat beide touren aufgezeichnet.


----------



## olev (25. Mai 2010)

ich habe keine, der weg ist aber einfach zu finden:
la givrine - la dôle: der aufstieg auf die dôle von norden ergibt sich von selbst aus der karte. abfahrt gegen südosten. z.t. ziemlich heftige trails.
st-cergue - mont tendre: immer der nr 5 (wanderweg chemin des crêtes) entlang. der wanderwegaufstieg ab 1198 oberhalb von les frasses bis le planet sollte sich auf einer fahrstrasse umfahren lassen. sonst trägt man eben ein weilchen (wie ich, der ich blind den wanderwegweisern folgte). der rest ist ok, auch wenn man immer wieder aufwärts schieben muss.
mont tendre - yverdon: zunächst immer in richtung vallorbe, soweit als möglich den kurz gestrichelten ausgeschilderten wanderwegen folgen. in dieser abfahrt hat's alles von verblockt und steil über sanft und flowig, von teer bis bachbett. geil.
vallorbe - ballaigues - le suchet dürfte klar sein. und dann da dem wegweiser nach baulmes sentier de la crête folgen. ein holy trail für die einen - ein definitiv nicht fahrbares trailmonster für die anderen. baulmes - yverdon: runterrollen oder zug nehmen.


----------



## spectres (25. Mai 2010)

Pfingsten war endlich richtig tolles Bikewetter. Ein paar vom LV & Friends-Treffen in der Eifel waren (und sind noch) im Tessin. Bagatellschaden meinte, für surftigresa wäre eine knackige Einrolltour das Richtige. Das haben wir dann am Sonntag auch gemacht. Am Pfingstmontag kam dann die nächste Einrolltour - zusammen mit Handlampe.

Hier ein paar Bilder:





Rider: Bagatellschaden / Foto: spectres





Rider: surftigresa / Foto: spectres





Sherpas: Handlampe, surftigresa / Foto: spectres





Chillers: surftigresa, Handlampe, Bagatellschaden / Foto: spectres

Bei den Eifel-Trikots war keine Einheitlichkeit. surftigresa hat wohl immer noch ein Lachen im Gesicht von den beiden Einrolltouren. Grüsse an die Eifel-Tourer.


----------



## Kerberos (25. Mai 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Wäre an den GPS Daten interessiert, habt ihr das?


Quick&Dirty kann ich's Dir schon jetzt schicken, aber ich müsste noch um Fahrfehler bereinigen, Unfahrbares entfernen und die Tracks trennen (Bedienfehler). Mache ich bald, sonst erinnere mich ggf. nochmal daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Mit Freunden im Süden  bewegte Bilder folgen sobald ich zurück bin und die Filme geschnitten habe 













Immer vorsicht im Strassenverkehr


----------



## Ducmo (26. Mai 2010)

olev schrieb:


> ich habe keine, der weg ist aber einfach zu finden:
> la givrine - la dôle: der aufstieg auf die dôle von norden ergibt sich von selbst aus der karte. abfahrt gegen südosten. z.t. ziemlich heftige trails.
> st-cergue - mont tendre: immer der nr 5 (wanderweg chemin des crêtes) entlang. der wanderwegaufstieg ab 1198 oberhalb von les frasses bis le planet sollte sich auf einer fahrstrasse umfahren lassen. sonst trägt man eben ein weilchen (wie ich, der ich blind den wanderwegweisern folgte). der rest ist ok, auch wenn man immer wieder aufwärts schieben muss.
> mont tendre - yverdon: zunächst immer in richtung vallorbe, soweit als möglich den kurz gestrichelten ausgeschilderten wanderwegen folgen. in dieser abfahrt hat's alles von verblockt und steil über sanft und flowig, von teer bis bachbett. geil.
> vallorbe - ballaigues - le suchet dürfte klar sein. und dann da dem wegweiser nach baulmes sentier de la crête folgen. ein holy trail für die einen - ein definitiv nicht fahrbares trailmonster für die anderen. baulmes - yverdon: runterrollen oder zug nehmen.



hallo olev
danke für die anleitung...werde mal vesuchen einen gps track zu bauen gemäss deiner beschreibung.

grüsse
ducmo


----------



## Ducmo (26. Mai 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Quick&Dirty kann ich's Dir schon jetzt schicken, aber ich müsste noch um Fahrfehler bereinigen, Unfahrbares entfernen und die Tracks trennen (Bedienfehler). Mache ich bald, sonst erinnere mich ggf. nochmal daran.



hoi kerberos
cool..das wär super!

du kannst mir sonst die "raw" daten senden, fahrfehler kann ich ja dann auch begradigen.


habt ihr eigentlich von saignelegier aus tagestouren gemacht?

gruss
ducmo


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Trail im Süden ..... 


limitierte Bandbreiten und altes Laptop ...... mal sehen was noch geht


----------



## k2r rider (26. Mai 2010)

geile Touren habt ihr da gemacht! Vor allem die Bilder von Olev sind spitzenmässig.... Geil! Muss unbedingt auch mal ne ähnliche Tour im Jura machen.


----------



## H33 (28. Mai 2010)

Habe an Pfingsten mit dem Rennrad den Jura durchquert.  Muss da unbedingt noch mal mit dem Bike hin. Wäre also auch stark an den GPS daten interessiert ( auch Rohfassung)

Ein schönes Fleckchen Erde habt ihr da. 

Grüße H33


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Mai 2010)

Betreff Arnisee:


biker-rotscher schrieb:


> @RedOrbiter
> Ich selber war noch nicht dort. Erlaube mir aber zwei Links zu setzen. Schau dir doch die Videos an und weisst sicher Bescheid.
> Als Gegenleistung musst du aber ein Beitag von diesem Trail posten


Und meine Gegenleistung 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von meiner Arnisee Tour vom Pfingstmontag:


Vorder Ried gegenüber von Intschi



Fast Verkehrsfrei bis nach Wiler.


Richligen bei Ober Gurtnellen im Aufstieg



Es ist steil und heiss.


Arnisee oberhalb von Gurtnellen / Intschi



Mein Ziel ist erreicht.


Arnisee Abfahrt gegen Silenen runter bei Mittel Arni



Hier noch flowig weiter unten wird die Abfahrt knallhart - Ich habe riesen Spass.



Fast hätte ich es vergessen - Einfach genial war es.


Alle Bilder zur Arnisee Tour



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2010)

Gruss aus dem Süden


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

Bush Tour in LeLa


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Mai 2010)

spectres schrieb:


> Bagatellschaden meinte, für surftigresa wäre eine knackige Einrolltour das Richtige. Das haben wir dann am Sonntag auch gemacht. Am Pfingstmontag kam dann die nächste Einrolltour - zusammen mit Handlampe.




Das wird unser Wort des Jahres: "Lockere Einrolltour". Sackzement, war das steil. Wir haben noch weitere, mehr oder minder (eher minder) flowige Trails gefunden und sie teilweise vor der Abfahrt noch ein bißchen bewässern lassen. War eine traumhafte Woche - und ja, surftigresa grinst noch immer.

Schön, dass Du dabei warst! Stell doch noch was in den Singletrails Pics Fred.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Mai 2010)

@ spectres, bagatellschaden: 

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Klasse Einrollrunden und auch danach waren noch ein paar ganz tolle Sachen dabei. Sehr schöne Gegend und absolut anspruchsvoll . Ich denke, da waren wir nicht das letzte Mal unterwegs.

Ein etwas neidischer Gruss aus dem rheinischen Flachland in die Schweiz! Ihr habt's wirklich gut da unten....


----------



## rsu (6. Juni 2010)

Kleine Tragetour an der Rigi. Nicht wiederholungswürdig aber ausbaufähig und schön war es trotzdem...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

Was du denn an deinem U-Rohr spazieren


----------



## rsu (7. Juni 2010)

Ist ein Polster. Bei ca 600hm tragen tut in meinem Alter sonst die Schulter so weh


----------



## entlebucher (7. Juni 2010)

Bei deiner seltsamen Tragetechnik kein Wunder


----------



## Feenix (7. Juni 2010)

Geile Idee haha  

600 Höhenmeter tragen? nichtmal mit so nem Polster. 

Boah jetz weiss ich wenigstens das ich faul bin


----------



## pat (9. Juni 2010)

Feenix schrieb:


> 600 Höhenmeter tragen? nichtmal mit so nem Polster.


Geht auch ohne. 





Wenns das Terrain zulässt, kann man alternativ auch schieben. 




Wegen dem Sinn bei der Sache sollte man dann aber doch noch ein wenig fahren... 




Gruss Pat


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Juni 2010)

Hoppla, da ist ja jetzt einiges weggegangen an Schnee! Wie hoch biste ungefähr gekommen?


----------



## entlebucher (9. Juni 2010)

@pat: schöne bilder! Genau so trage ich auch, ziehe nur die Stütze weiter raus, damit mir nicht der Arm abstirbt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (9. Juni 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hoppla, da ist ja jetzt einiges weggegangen an Schnee! Wie hoch biste ungefähr gekommen?


Höchster Punkt war knapp 2'200m und schneefrei. Etwas höher ginge bereits auch. Solange man sich auf Graten/Rücken oder in Südflanken bewegt. 
Nordflanken haben auf 2'000 noch gut Schnee drin. Aber es taut mächtig. Knapp zwei Wochen zuvor, am Pfingstmontag, bin ich an selber Stelle mit dem Gleitschirm drübergeflogen und hab mir einen Überblick verschafft. Nordseits bis 1'700 noch quasi geschlossen Schnee, südseits ab 2'000 auch nasse Füsse, in Mulden und Rinnen auch noch deutlich tiefer.
Mit der aktuellen Föhnlage und den hohen Temperaturen sollte bis Ende diese Woche nochmals deutlich weggetaut sein.


entlebucher schrieb:


> @pat: schöne bilder! Genau so trage ich auch, ziehe nur die Stütze weiter raus, damit mir nicht der Arm abstirbt


Ich ebenfalls. Das Foto entstand in nem rel. kurzen Gegenanstieg, da hab ich aufs rausziehen der Stütze verzichtet. 

Paar weitere Bilder von der Tour.

Gruss Pat


----------



## rsu (9. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich da ein kleines Polster auf Bild 2 und 3 am Oberrohr oder soll das ein Ei..schutz sein  Schöne Bilder


----------



## pat (9. Juni 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Sehe ich da ein kleines Polster auf Bild 2 und 3 am Oberrohr...


Kleines Polster ja. Hatte ich beim ersten und längsten Aufstieg noch montiert. Bringts aber nicht wirklich. 

Hab eigentlich ein grösseres und dickeres Polster, da ebenfalls im fortgeschrittenen Alter, das Polster aber in der Eile morgen früh wieder mal nicht gefunden... 

Ei..schutz brauchts beim SXT nicht. Das Oberrohr ist dermassen tief, da trifft man alles andere zuerst. 

Gruss Pat


----------



## clemson (11. Juni 2010)

und da werden die räder wieder getragen....
wie wars am lago rsu?


----------



## rsu (11. Juni 2010)

Darfst gerne mal mittragen 

Lago war schön und morgen gehts spontan nach Teneriffa. Hab ich mir nach dieser Woche aber auch verdient


----------



## clemson (12. Juni 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Darfst gerne mal mittragen
> 
> Lago war schön und morgen gehts spontan nach Teneriffa. Hab ich mir nach dieser Woche aber auch verdient




bei mir gehts nach kommender Woche in den Urlaub  2 Wochen...erste Woche Comer See, 2te schau ma mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (13. Juni 2010)

war zwar nicht mit dem bike unterwegs, doch man könnte es trailscouten nennen. und schneelage abchecken. im aufstieg war der schnee weitestgehend weg, der weg als abfahrt aber eher, hm, naja, es ist immer so schwierig, ohne bike zu entscheiden, was fahrbar ist und was nicht.







hinter dem segnaspass dann die ernüchterung, trailscouten war vorläufig nicht mehr möglich und die schneelage war eindeutig:






zu guter letzt verloren wir dann die sicht, jeden weg, die letzten trockenen socken und beinahe die nerven.






kurz: ein erfolgreicher wochenendausflug.


----------



## rsu (14. Juni 2010)

@clemson: so wird das aber nix mehr diese Saison mit ner gemeinsamen Runde 

@olev: also das erste Bild schaut noch verlockend aus


----------



## entlebucher (14. Juni 2010)

Hm... leider bleibt uns der Schnee noch etwas erhalten
Trotzdem fantastische Bilder Olev!

Dann gebe ich doch auch mal einen von meiner heutigen Feierabendtour zum Besten, Entlebuch on Top:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Juni 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Hm... leider bleibt uns der Schnee noch etwas erhalten
> Trotzdem fantastische Bilder Olev!
> 
> Dann gebe ich doch auch mal einen von meiner heutigen Feierabendtour zum Besten, Entlebuch on Top:
> ...



sone Feierabendtour möchte ich auch mal machen


----------



## clemson (15. Juni 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> @clemson: so wird das aber nix mehr diese Saison mit ner gemeinsamen Runde
> 
> @olev: also das erste Bild schaut noch verlockend aus



Ach der Sommer hat doch erst gerade angefangen


----------



## martin82 (19. Juni 2010)

Hab auch noch was von den wenigen Tagen mit tourentauglichem Wetter zu zeigen, leider keine tollen action Fotos da ich meist spontanerweise alleine unterwegs war:

Gipfelglück im Tessin





Hausberg Abfahrt selbstausgelöst


----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2010)

Wo im Tessin war das denn?


----------



## kis_omdh (19. Juni 2010)

oberhalb locarno, ich tippe auf cimetta


----------



## martin82 (19. Juni 2010)

@kisomdh: seehr richtig, traumhafte Gegend, coole Trails


----------



## Chregu (19. Juni 2010)

Tolle Bilder Leute, macht Lust auf mehr!

@ Entlebucher. Auf welchem Gipfel warst Du denn da?
Und die Tessiner Tour würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Sieht beides sehr empfehlenswert aus zum Nachmachen.
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2010)

Wir waren heute mal zu Fuss unterwegs.
Ich dachte immer, dass Steinböcke sehr scheu wären.




Da stand doch tatsächlich ca. 10m entfernt von uns entfernt ein Steinbock friedlich kauend.



Schliesslich hat er doch dann lieber das Weite gesucht. So richtig scheu kam er mir aber gar nicht vor.


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2010)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> oberhalb locarno, ich tippe auf cimetta





martin82 schrieb:


> @kisomdh: seehr richtig, traumhafte Gegend, coole Trails



Danke


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Juni 2010)

@caroka: Wir sind mal an der Fuorcla da Lavaz unvermittelt auf eine Gruppe Steinwild gestoßen. Auch die waren ziemlich cool; nur die uns am nächsten stehenden sind ein Stück beiseite gegangen. Und die Böcke am Anstieg zum Hindelanger Klettersteig haben sich keinen Millimeter gerührt und uns gelassen beim Aufrödeln zugeschaut. 
Eurer scheint ziemlich weit runter ins Tal Richtung Futter gerückt zu sein. Die dürften heuer ganz schön ausgezehrt sein.


----------



## entlebucher (21. Juni 2010)

@Chregu: An so Tipps kommt man bei mir nur mit etwas Eigenleistung ran Der Gipfel liegt in Verlängerung des einzigen Skilifts auf dem Gebiet der Gemeinde Entlebuch.
Aber der weg dort runter ist eher für Masochisten (wie mich. Teilweise unfahrbar verblockt. Eher zu Fuss geniessen!

@Charoka: Steinböcke sind in einigen Kantonen geschützt. Bei geringem Bejagungsdruck entwickelt sich manches Wild zum Kulturfolger. Hab es schon erlebt, dass die Steinböcke mit Absicht in der Nähe von Touristenrouten angefüttert bzw. angekirrt werden. Das Wild gewöhnt sich teils schnell an Wanderwege und Wanderer.

Kann man auch an der Steinwildkolonie am Augstmatthorn (Brienzer-Rothorn) beobachten.


----------



## Kerberos (22. Juni 2010)

Am Samstag 26.6. nehme ich an einer Vollmond-Tour auf die Rigi teil, freue mich schon, wird sicher ein grosses Erlebnis. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte: http://mojo.bikeblog.ch/post/114/1624

Ich werde anschliessend auf dem wenige Meter entfernten Campingplatz Nähe Goldau zelten. Gesellschaft willkommen. 

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## RedOrbiter (22. Juni 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Am Samstag 22.6. nehme ich an einer Vollmond-Tour auf die Rigi teil,


@Kerberos
Müsste dann aber wohl der 26.Juni sein und nicht der 22..
cu RedOrbiter
www.trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (22. Juni 2010)

Autsch,ja, klar, danke.ich wünschte, es wäre schon heute ;-)


----------



## biker-rotscher (25. Juni 2010)

Wieder mal Bilder. War gestern am Walensee. Mehr auch in meinem Blog.


----------



## olev (25. Juni 2010)

noch ein paar bilder. nach dem langen regen vermoosen die berge:






wir finden aber dennoch eine fast pflanzenfreie fläche und zerstören off-trail den lebensraum bedrohter tiere und pflanzen (zumindest wird uns das von tausenden von schildern suggeriert):





noch mehr grün. das ziel ist der sattel links oben oberhalb der geissalp etwas weiter unten:





... und wieder war er zu schnell. die abfahrt vom sattel macht z.t. spass:





sehr spass sogar und grün kann auch hübsch sein:





z.t. ist aber auch etwas mühsam:





doch zum schluss geht's noch hier runter, da jubiliert das bikerherz!





ok, ich versuch, nächstes mal weniger in die sonne zu fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (26. Juni 2010)

olev schrieb:


> noch ein paar bilder



Tolle Bilder, sehr stimmungsvoll!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (27. Juni 2010)

endlich Sommer .. heute mal Blaubär's Runde über die Farnsburg ausprobiert:


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. Juni 2010)

@olev

seeeeeehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Kerberos (27. Juni 2010)

Vollmondtour zu zwölft auf die Rigi. Leider war die Sicht nicht sehr gut, daher keine echten Mondfotos. Danach zelten hinter Goldau, Campingplatz Berner Höhe.


----------



## kleinerHai (28. Juni 2010)

Tour zum Arnisee, UR. Danke an Red Orbiter für die Route! Nächstes Mal wird die Abfahrt nach Silenen probiert.

Hoch




Runter


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juni 2010)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> endlich Sommer .. heute mal Blaubär's Runde über die Farnsburg ausprobiert:


 
den Weg gefunden ? wie schweisstreibend war es ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. Juni 2010)

also der weg von Frenkendorf bis zum waldrand oberhalb Böckten war sehr schweisstreibend (aber selbst schuld, hab den ar*** mal wieder nicht zeitig aus den federn gekriegt), danach im wald war's sehr angenehm zum fahren.

ja weg hab ich gut gefunden, was würde ich auch ohne navi machen.
am schönsten fand ich den verwachsenen trail (2.foto) von der Farnsburg runter richtung Buuseregg.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

unterwegs in den Bergen 

Gigerwaldspitz




Ringelspitz




Mein treuer Begleiter




ich lebe in der Schweiz 




Man(n) gewährt Vortritt




Schneelage oberhalb Alp Serdona (1700 m)


----------



## `gero (29. Juni 2010)

bist du in Ragaz gestartet? über den Kunkels runter?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

Nein .... das hätte meine unterirdische Kondition nicht erlaubt 

Wir sind in Vättis gestartet und von dort die Asphaltstrasse hoch zum Stausee und dann weiter zur Alp Sardona

S.


----------



## `gero (29. Juni 2010)

muss ich auch wiedermal hin


----------



## Willy4 (2. Juli 2010)

ich war dieses Jahr auch schon fleissig


----------



## Chregu (2. Juli 2010)

@ Willy4: Chörbschhorn sieht ja klasse aus. Diese Tour, soweit ich mich im Internet informieren konnte, geht bis auf 2'500m. Ist das schon schneefrei dort? Gruss: Chregu


----------



## Willy4 (2. Juli 2010)

ich war gestern da, es gab noch vereinzelte Schneefelder die man zu Fuss
überqueren musste, in dieser Zeit konnte ich aber in Ruhe die Murmeltiere beobachten


----------



## Chregu (2. Juli 2010)

Tönt super, danke für die Info. Werde evtl. um den 14./15.7. dort sein. Mal sehen wo es mich hinschlägt in meinen Ferien. Warst Du nur einen Tag dort oder hast Du in der Region Davos übernachtet? Wenn ja, wo?
Danke für Deine Infos.
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## Willy4 (3. Juli 2010)

ich kann es mit meiner Arbeit verbinden und bin immer nur einzelne Tage an
allen möglichen Orten.
Ich habe heute übrigens noch die Pischa-Tour gemacht, etwa gleich anstrengend und von der fahrtechnischen Herausforderung für mich beide an der oberen Grenze (S3), immer wieder kurz absteigen, aber problemlos in der Zeitvorgabe. 
Grüsse      Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (4. Juli 2010)

1 woche engadin mit dem zelt, basecamp in chapella (cinuos-chel). biketouren vom feinsten (val mora,val gallo, bernina freeride, saoseosee,scalettapass etc.) übernachten im schlafsack bei 0 grad, hoch über dem engadin (muotas muragl) und das alles bei wunderbarem wetter. eine wirklich geniale woche.




val gallo



aussicht von muotas muragl



zeltplatz chapella



scalettapass



val mora



kalte nacht am muotas muragl



saoseosee



bikesurfen am scalettapass



saoseosee



dischmatal, kurz vor dürrboden.



am scalettaspass



vor dem scalettaspass


----------



## entlebucher (4. Juli 2010)

traumhaft!


----------



## Aison (4. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern noch eine Punkt auf meiner Todo-Liste abgearbeitet  Mit dem Rennrad von Zürich nach Genf. Nun, es wurden 300km, 1800Hm und 9h30min.
Route (KMZ Datei für GoogleEarth)

Und um zu testen, ob ich danach noch fahren kann, hab ich heute noch nen 100er gemacht


----------



## hubabuba__ (4. Juli 2010)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Tour zum Arnisee, UR. Danke an Red Orbiter für die Route! Nächstes Mal wird die Abfahrt nach Silenen probiert.
> ...



Die Abfahrt nach Silenen bin ich gestern "gefahren". Für mich eindeutig zu schwer. 
Wir sind oberhalb von Älen ausversehen den westlichen Weg gefahren. Schon dort und im gesamten Teifiwald habe ich fast alles geschoben. 
Erst ab Punkt 676 ging für mich wieder ein bisschen.

Respekt vor jedem der da mehrheitlich runterfährt.

Trotz allem ist die Arniseetour sehr schön. Aber das nächste Mal fahre ich wieder die Normalvariante runter.


----------



## biker-rotscher (5. Juli 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt nach Silenen bin ich gestern "gefahren". Für mich eindeutig zu schwer.
> Wir sind oberhalb von Älen ausversehen den westlichen Weg gefahren. Schon dort und im gesamten Teifiwald habe ich fast alles geschoben.
> Erst ab Punkt 676 ging für mich wieder ein bisschen.
> 
> ...



Das tönt ja lecker 
Dann muss ich die Abfahrt unbedingt ausprobieren. Gibt es dort eigentlich noch andere schöne Wege, so dass man das Ganze zu einer Tagestour verbinden kann? Nur Arnisee rauf und Abfahrt Silenen ist etwas kurz.


----------



## ir12daveor (5. Juli 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> 1 woche engadin mit dem zelt, basecamp in chapella (cinuos-chel). biketouren vom feinsten (val mora,val gallo, bernina freeride, saoseosee,scalettapass etc.) übernachten im schlafsack bei 0 grad, hoch über dem engadin (muotas muragl) und das alles bei wunderbarem wetter. eine wirklich geniale woche.


Bei welchem Route bist du auf Muotas Muragl gekommen? Es ist auf mein to do list seit Jahren aber jede weg scheint wie eine lange bike stoss. 

Einige bilder von gestern ins Engadin


----------



## rsu (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schönen Eindrücke aus dem Engadin auf dieser Seite  Ende des Monats kann ich hoffentlich auch was beitragen


----------



## hubabuba__ (5. Juli 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Das tönt ja lecker
> Dann muss ich die Abfahrt unbedingt ausprobieren. Gibt es dort eigentlich noch andere schöne Wege, so dass man das Ganze zu einer Tagestour verbinden kann? Nur Arnisee rauf und Abfahrt Silenen ist etwas kurz.



Ja, der Trail an sich ist "lecker". Hauptbegrenzer für mich war nicht die Verblocktheit oder Ausgesetztheit, sondern die Steilheit in Verbindung mit dem losen Waldboden. Die Falllinie hat 80% Gefälle (siehe auch 25tausender Karte). Der Trail ist praktisch nicht in den Hang eingegraben. Daher sind die Querungen von einer Spitzkehre zur nächsten oft jenseits der seitlichen Haftgrenze. Durch die Kehren kommst du nur mit halbgelösten Bremsen. Sonst geht dir sofort eines der beiden Räder weg. Zur nächsten Kehre waren es meist nur 5-10m. Für mich keine Chance das Tempo unter Kontrolle zu halten. Praktisch jede Kehre war noch mit einer Stufe verziert. In den steilen Passagen habe ich maximal eine Kehre geschafft.
Wenn das ganze nur 60% Grundgefälle, etwas griffigeren Untergrund und mehr Seitenhalt böte, dann würde ich es mir zutrauen. Aber so ...

Wegen Anschlusstouren würde ich mal bei Redorbiter anfragen.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich war heute unterwegs 





zum 





und wurde belohnt mit 





Nein nicht Du 
sondern mit einer Schönen Aussicht und Abfahrt, vom Chasseral 





mehr Bilder und Daten siehe Blog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (5. Juli 2010)

LOL - so geil. ... wie die Kuh noch die Augen verdreht 

Ich hoffe das Tier erfreut sich noch guter gesunheit ?


----------



## entlebucher (5. Juli 2010)

Klasse Bilder! Schön salzig? 

Feierabendrunde:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juli 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> LOL - so geil. ... wie die Kuh noch die Augen verdreht
> 
> Ich hoffe das Tier erfreut sich noch guter gesunheit ?



und wenn nicht, selber schuld 

ich kann froh sein dass ich nicht den Helm abgezogen hab, den würd ich nicht wieder aufsetzten wenn der vollgesabbert würde...



			
				entlebucher schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder!



Danke


----------



## redblack (6. Juli 2010)

@ir12daveor,
muottas muragl sind wir ohne bikes mit der bahn hoch, ist zum hochfahren viel zu steil und bikes sind in dieser gegend auch nicht erwünscht, habe jedenfalls nirgends bikespuren gesehen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. Juli 2010)

ir12daveor schrieb:


> Bei welchem Route bist du auf Muotas Muragl gekommen? Es ist auf mein to do list seit Jahren aber jede weg scheint wie eine lange bike stoss.


Etwa eine Stunde schieben/tragen wirst du auf jeden Fall investieren müssen um hinauf nach Muottas Muragl zu gelangen. 
Lohnen tut es sich aber auf jeden Fall.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Chregu (6. Juli 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> @ir12daveor,
> muottas muragl sind wir ohne bikes mit der bahn hoch, ist zum hochfahren viel zu steil und bikes sind in dieser gegend auch nicht erwünscht, habe jedenfalls nirgends bikespuren gesehen.


Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Biker im Muottas Muragl Gebiet nicht sonderlich erwünscht sind. Soviel ich weiss, ist der Biketransport nicht erlaubt.
Die Region St. Moritz macht dies ganz geschickt und in meinen Augen sehr vorbildlich. Die Corviglia ist der Bikeberg und Muottas Muragl halt eher derjenige für die Wanderer. So werden die allseits bekannten Konflikte Wanderer/Biker auf ein Minimum reduziert.
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (8. Juli 2010)

wunderschöner tag am gurten beim downhillen und beim baden in der aare im marzili, mit traurigem abschluss. die bikes mit zwei schlösser beim haupteingang an einem baum gesichert und nach dem baden waren sie geklaut. wer weiss was mir mein bike bedeutet,  der weiss wie's mir jetzt geht.


----------



## Kerberos (8. Juli 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> mit traurigem abschluss. die bikes mit zwei schlösser beim haupteingang an einem baum gesichert und nach dem baden waren sie geklaut.


NEEEEIIIN! Das tut mir wahnsinnig leid, unfassbar.


----------



## rsu (9. Juli 2010)

Oh sch..., und ich weiss schon warum ich meine Sportgeräte NIIIIEEEEE ausser Sichtweite abstelle!!

Hochwertige Schlösser wenn ich fragen darf?

Viel Glück dass sie doch wieder auftauchen!

PS: Poste doch hier und auch auf Traildevils Bilder der Bikes und Beschreibung, vielleicht hilft es


----------



## Brig (9. Juli 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> wunderschöner tag am gurten beim downhillen und beim baden in der aare im marzili, mit traurigem abschluss. die bikes mit zwei schlösser beim haupteingang an einem baum gesichert und nach dem baden waren sie geklaut. wer weiss was mir mein bike bedeutet, der weiss wie's mir jetzt geht.


 

Sch.... , das tut mir leid!! Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es heil wieder auftaucht! 

Gruss
Brigitte


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2010)

Redblac

Ach verdammt  , ich werde nach deinem Bike ausschauhalten und drücke dir die Daumen das du es wieder bekommst  Brauchst du ein Bike? ich kann dir mein AMS leihen bis du Ersatz hast

S.


----------



## Green Epic (9. Juli 2010)

Feierabendtour von St. Moritz auf den Julierpass


----------



## rsu (9. Juli 2010)

...und wo ist der Trail? 

Von heute morgen auf einem der "Zürcher Hausberge". Wer kennts? 





...und diesmal ohne Tragepolster am Unterrohr


----------



## clemson (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaub den See kenne ich


----------



## hubabuba__ (11. Juli 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> ...und wo ist der Trail?
> 
> Von heute morgen auf einem der "Zürcher Hausberge". Wer kennts?



Gotterli westlich Urmiberg im Rigimassiv?
Der See müsste der Urnersee sein.


----------



## pat (11. Juli 2010)

Gruss Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (11. Juli 2010)

@pat: Tolle Bilder  

Wir hatten es auf der Wesrside Tour 612 auf der Lenzerheide ein bisschen gemütlicher


----------



## Chregu (12. Juli 2010)

Hei Leute, super Bilder!!! Bin gerade vom Gigathlon zurück und war 230 km auf dem Rennrad die letzten 2 Tage. Bei solch genialen Impressionen muss ich doch diese Woche unbedingt noch mein Bike ein bisschen über die Trails jagen.
@ Pat: Verrätst Du mir vielleicht, wo Du so unterwegs war? Sieht sehr zum nachmachen aus.
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## ir12daveor (12. Juli 2010)

Einige bilder von eine schönen Tag in der Schweizer Alpen.


----------



## hubabuba__ (12. Juli 2010)

Ist das die Melchsee Frutt - Lungerenseetour aus dem Ridemagazin?


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juli 2010)

schöne bilder auf dieser seite, allen ein  


und es ist erst Montag ...


----------



## ir12daveor (12. Juli 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Ist das die Melchsee Frutt - Lungerenseetour aus dem Ridemagazin?


Jein. Es ist, aber wir sind von Jochpass statt Melchsee gestarted. Das abfahrt von Jochpass to Engstlenalp macht viel spass.


----------



## rsu (12. Juli 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Gotterli westlich Urmiberg im Rigimassiv?



Hirzli mit Blick auf Walensee

Sonst wieder viele schöne Bilder hier


----------



## hubabuba__ (12. Juli 2010)

ir12daveor schrieb:


> Jein. Es ist, aber wir sind von Jochpass statt Melchsee gestarted. Das abfahrt von Jochpass to Engstlenalp macht viel spass.


Aha, deshalb konnte ich mit den ersten Bildern nichts anfangen. Das ist der Engstlensee und nicht der Melch- oder Tannensee.
Wir kamen das Gental zur Engstlenalp hoch. Da wir einen Bähnliverweigerer dabei hatten, genossen wir eine ausgiebige Auffahrt ab Giswil über den Brünig, Hohfluh, Wasserwendi, Gental, Engstlenalp und Tannalp bis wir in die Ridemagazintour einsteigen konnten. Die war dann aber auch sehr spassig. Wenn Lukas Stöckli schreibt "im Prinzip alles fahrbar" weiss ich inzwischen was das bedeutet ...
Ist aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ein Riesenspass gewesen.
Leider hatten wir anfangs extremen Föhnsturm und nach dessen Zusammenbruch die Traumabfahrt ab dem Gibel runter zum Lungerersee und zurück nach Giswil Regen. 

Noch eine Frage: Ist die Abfahrt vom Jochpass auch "im Prinzip alles fahrbar". Oder ist die etwas flüssiger?



rsu schrieb:


> Hirzli mit Blick auf Walensee
> 
> Sonst wieder viele schöne Bilder hier


Uups, komplett daneben.


----------



## ir12daveor (12. Juli 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Aha, deshalb konnte ich mit den ersten Bildern nichts anfangen. Das ist der Engstlensee und nicht der Melch- oder Tannensee.
> Wir kamen das Gental zur Engstlenalp hoch. Da wir einen Bähnliverweigerer dabei hatten, genossen wir eine ausgiebige Auffahrt ab Giswil über den Brünig, Hohfluh, Wasserwendi, Gental, Engstlenalp und Tannalp bis wir in die Ridemagazintour einsteigen konnten. Die war dann aber auch sehr spassig. Wenn Lukas Stöckli schreibt "im Prinzip alles fahrbar" weiss ich inzwischen was das bedeutet ...
> Ist aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ein Riesenspass gewesen.
> Leider hatten wir anfangs extremen Föhnsturm und nach dessen Zusammenbruch die Traumabfahrt ab dem Gibel runter zum Lungerersee und zurück nach Giswil Regen.


Das scheint wie eine spassig moglichkeit auch. 



hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Ist die Abfahrt vom Jochpass auch "im Prinzip alles fahrbar". Oder ist die etwas flüssiger?
> 
> 
> Uups, komplett daneben.


Das Jochpass abfahrt is 100% fahrbar, auser eine platten und eine "dab" (fuss auf dem boden) bei eine spitzkehre, ich habe es sauber gefahren. Es hat einige flussige stehle und auch einige blokierte aber farbar teilen das macht viel spass. Es ist vielleicht ein bischen einfacher als die abfahrt von Gibel bis Lungern. 

Ich werde sicher nochmals in diese gebeit fahren. Es scheint das es hatte so viel trails zum geneissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba__ (12. Juli 2010)

Merci für die Auskunft.
Seid ihr zum Jochpass von Engelberg aus mit der Bahn hoch?


----------



## ir12daveor (12. Juli 2010)

hubabuba__ schrieb:


> Merci für die Auskunft.
> Seid ihr zum Jochpass von Engelberg aus mit der Bahn hoch?


Genau, Das ganze tour wäre etwa 800hm hoch und 2200hm ab.


----------



## hubabuba__ (12. Juli 2010)

Die Melchsee-Lungerersee-Tour ist schon toll. Zusammen mit dem Jochpass ist das eine Traumtour.
Ohne Bahnauffahrt an einem Tag kaum machbar. Daher ist die Aufstiegshilfe moralisch vertretbar .
Das kommt auf meine Wunschliste.

Merci beaucoup pour votre tuyau!!


----------



## martin82 (13. Juli 2010)

Jemand hier der Lust hätte am Wochenende eine grössere Tagestour (bzw auch zwei Tagestouren) mit Aufstiegshilfe im Wallis zu unternehmen?


----------



## olev (14. Juli 2010)

da geht man ins wallis, und was trifft man da an? den föhn, der wolken über den simplon bläst. egal. so weit oben ist der föhn noch kühl.
variantenbiken am simplon.

ein bisschen uphill muss sein:





dann ein bisschen traversieren, um an die unberührten hänge zu kommen. ziel ist der grashügel rechts mit den schneefeldern:





auf dem grashügel:





der grashügel hat auch eine schroffe seite. tiefblick:





und mit weichen knien und angst vor der nächsten föhnböe:





die abfahrt war dann oben heftig. im unteren teil gab es auch flowige passagen:





in brig dann wieder auf's postauto und in die zweite runde auf einer anderen variante.


----------



## spectres (15. Juli 2010)

@olev: Kaum zu glauben, die Tour habe ich mir auch aus den Karten zusammengestellt . Ihr ward aber schneller dort. Der obere Teil der Abfahrt vom Tiefblickgipfel ist auf alle Fälle super. Wie war die Querung durch die Hänge nach dem Start?

Antworten auch gerne per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (15. Juli 2010)

olev schrieb:


> und mit weichen knien und angst vor der nächsten föhnböe:



Grandioses Bild!!!


----------



## olev (18. Juli 2010)

die party am abend ging länger, darum reichte es nur für eine konditionell und technisch mässig anspruchsvolle tour. das panorama dagegen war vom anfang bis zum schluss umwerfend:





auf dem gipfel:




der eine oder die andere erkennt evtl. den grashügel aus #216 wieder

dank der technisch anspruchlosen trails konnte das lanschaftsfeuerwerk voll genossen werden:










hier sieht man den grössten teil der tour. eigentlich eine seniorenwanderung: von links im bild ins tal rein, bis in den kessel, dann rechts wieder aus dem bild raus und schliesslich vor unseren füssen durch:





ganz auf's spielen konnten wir allerdings nicht verzichten: le vaudois mit schon gut ausgelüftetem kopf in aktion:





und la photo frime


----------



## Trailblizz (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder  Ist das im Nanztal an der Heida Suone? Wie seid Ihr da "konditionell mässig anspruchsvoll" hochgekommen?


----------



## olev (19. Juli 2010)

vom simplon geht's nicht weit rauf. da kann man dann gleich noch den kleinen aussichtsgipfel (2. bild) mitnehmen.


----------



## redblack (20. Juli 2010)

party, ging länger ?????


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Juli 2010)

@all Tolle Bilder

@olev 
Würde mich noch interessieren vom "Grashügel" in Posting #216 da gibt es zwei Wege die runter stechen.
Seid Ihr da östlich vom Grashügel oder westlich den jeweiligen Weg runter gerauscht?
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## olev (20. Juli 2010)

westlich. die abfahrt ist gut, aber nicht spitzenmässig. weil der anweg doch recht mühsam ist, ist sie gar zu wenig gut, um sie nochmals zu machen.


----------



## rsu (22. Juli 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten WE im Engadin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7377831&postcount=2078


----------



## clemson (22. Juli 2010)

fein fein rene


----------



## pisskopp (23. Juli 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten WE im Engadin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7377831&postcount=2078




Biken at its best !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (25. Juli 2010)

@rene: Sehr schick!


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juli 2010)

Leider teils in Wolken, dafür schön leere Wege:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





Wir hatten es doch vor einigen Seiten mal vom vertrauten Steinwild. Die Kolonie am Pilatus ist mittlerweile doch sehr ansehnlich, von mir haben die sich nicht vom Äsen stören lassen. Bis auf 20m konnte ich heran:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rsu (25. Juli 2010)

@Hendrik: schaut ja mal gar nicht so erdig/schlammig aus wie ich es von Dir gewohnt bin  recherchiere gerad ne 2000hm (Trage-)Tortour bei Dir in der Nahe für die ich noch Opfer suche (max T4)  Garantiert felsig


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juli 2010)

dochdoch, weiter unten stand ich wieder bis zu den Naben im braunen Gold 
Na da möcht ich doch lieber vorher details haben, musste mich heute genug an drahtseilen herumhangeln...


----------



## rsu (25. Juli 2010)

Musst mir mal im Detail erzählen


----------



## Kerberos (25. Juli 2010)

Freitag Junggesellenabschied, Samstag vor dem Regen geflohen ins Tessin. Nachmittags bei Sonne aber durch herbstlichen Wind Aufstieg ab Rivera über Tesserete zur Capanna Monte Bar. Nach Tessiner Art gegessen (Kaninchen und Polenta natürlich), lange geschlafen. Am Sonntag auf dem Tessiner 10km-Höhentrail nach San Lucio, abwärts über Capanna Pairolo und Sonvico nach Lugano. Mit Risotto und Gelato ausklingen lassen. Ein BikeWochenende mehr für den Kopf als die Beine, sehr schön. 

Der Aufstieg auf den Monte Bar, nach jeder zweiten Serpentine mit fiesem Gegenwind: 


 


 

In 20min ab Capanna zu Fuss auf den Gipfel, Rundum-Panorama, hier Sicht zurück auf Lugano: 


 

Höhentrail 1: 


 

Höhentrail 2:


----------



## redblack (1. August 2010)

tamaro, bike und biwak














[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/704196]


----------



## Vazifar (1. August 2010)

Wir waren 2 Wochen in Italien (Ferien).

Da sind wir sind Velo gefahren (Antholzer See):





Geklettert (Toblinger Knoten):





Und noch ein bisschen in Jesolo am Strand gelegen (natürlich dann, wenn es nicht gerade wie hier Gewittert hat):


----------



## redblack (2. August 2010)

mal in der nähe, fricktal richtung baden, schöne trails, gutes essen (kutteln) und nachher noch ein kühles blondes auf dem sonnendeck.





















/fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/4/9/5/2/_/medium/IMG_3083_1.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (2. August 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Wir waren 2 Wochen in Italien (Ferien).
> 
> Da sind wir sind Velo gefahren (Antholzer See):
> 
> ...



Waahnsinns Foto!


----------



## two wheels (2. August 2010)

@ vazifar

Das letzte Foto mit dem Blitz


----------



## olev (2. August 2010)

@redblack: ich hab schon gedacht, du hättest das biwakieren aufgegeben, seit du dich beruflich nur noch mit schuhen beschäftigst :-D

mein tourenpartner und bruder - oder bruder und tourenpartner? - hat angst vor schweren rucksäcken (respektive ist zu geizig, um sich leichtes material zu kaufen ), darum wählten wir für das wochenende ein basislager im engadin.

am samstag fuhren wir diese tour nach http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7389594&postcount=2132 , wobei ich teile davon schon vor jahren mal zu fuss angeschaut hatte und seither immer der meinung war, das müsste etwas für's bike sein.

sie beginnt auf einer klassischen alpencrossstrecke, wie mein vorredner schon angemerkt hat:





die schluchpassage feiert übrigens dieses jahr ihr hundertstes jubliäum. und, wie's sich für die schweiz gehört, war sie nicht etwa für's militär gebaut worden, sondern, man höre und staune, für den tourismus. zur erschliessung der vorgängerin der sesvennahütte. die baukosten betrugen 1908-1910 übrigens 32'500 franken.

der ingenieur war ein guter touristiker. ein alpencrosser, den wir an der letzten kurve der schlucht kreuzten,  hatte gar tränen in den augen, weil er es so schön fand. recht hat er:





eine familie zu fuss hatte hingegen mühe, ihre kleinen mädchen durch die schlucht zu locken. kein wunder, es geht auch tüchtig runter:





nach der schlucht fing die plackerei erst richtig an. es fehlten noch 900hm, die auf allerlei arten doch kaum fahrend zu bewältigen waren. fürs foto schwang sich mein tourenpartner und bruder doch noch aufs bike:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und nochmals:





wir fanden es übrigens eine ausgesprochen gute sache, dass es mitte woche recht weit runter geschneit hatte, denn so waren die berge ab knapp 3000m alle schön frisch weiss verschneit, wie man es auch hier auf unserem gipfelfoto sehen kann (wobei könig ortler immer eine weisse kappe hat):





schliesslich folgte noch die abfahrt:





taktisch klug sind wir erst spät los, um so in der abfahrt niemanden mehr anzutreffen. die taktik zahlte sich aus, wir hatten die knapp 2000hm wirklich fast für uns alleine. und die zwei gruppen, die wir antrafen, fanden uns so toll, dass sie uns fotografierten.

(in der abfahrt haben wir ein bisschen gefilmt - mal sehen, ob sich da was zusammenschneiden lässt.)

für den zweiten tag hab ich wieder einen alpencrosshöhepunkt rausgesucht, doch folgte der gewissermassen zum dessert. zunächst war arbeit angesagt. dabei gab es auch knifflige stellen: z.b. bachquerung in eher steilem gelände:





der uferspaziergang am bergsee war etwas fürs gemüt. allerdings drohte gegenüber schon die grundmoräne eines ehemaligen gletschers, die es zu ersteigen galt:





und schliesslich zog sich der aufstieg elend in die länge. mein optimistisches kartenstudium hat diese ebene als fahrbar eingestuft, doch irgendwie liegen zu viele steine rum. langsam beginn ich mir sorgen zu machen, dass auch die abfahrt in die kategorie wandern fallen könnte.





endlich oben! doch dann hat's gegenlicht. pff:





nichts da! zwar gibt's in der abfahrt zunächst auch keinen weg, doch die steine sind deutlich kleiner, also wird gerast bis zum durchschlag.





und nach dem schlauchwechsel (jaja, sowas haben wir dabei, die wanderer können schon seltsame fragen stellen) geht's weiter. danke wieder an den schneefall.





runter bis zur hütte, dann in den strom der alpencrosser einreihen, rauf zum fimberpass und als abschluss ein flüssiger downhill nach sent.

das wochenende erhält 9.9 von 10 punkten.


----------



## blaubaer (3. August 2010)

super Bilder


----------



## raycer (3. August 2010)

@olev 
Das sind ja echt geile Bilder!


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Monte Zeda Besteigung:




Militärstrasse





Rifugio Biwak Pian Vada





Hoch tragen um später wieder runter zu schieben...





Gipfel Geiss




Monte Zeda





Lago Maggiore





Opfer der Wildnis





Abfahrt vom Monte Zeda.


Fazit:
Mit dem Bike auf den Gipfel >> nie wieder...
Mit runterfahren vom Gipfel war da nix!



Tour Monte Zeda

Fotos




cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (9. August 2010)

olev schrieb:


> (in der abfahrt haben wir ein bisschen gefilmt - mal sehen, ob sich da was zusammenschneiden lässt.)



das: 
da es nur mit einer kompaktkamera gefilmt worden ist und wir kein stativ dabei hatten, ist's nur ein filmchen. ich denke aber, es wird mir an düster-feuchten winterabenden ein aufheller sein.

die "voll saublöde idee" hat uns durch alle aufstiege begleitet.


----------



## Kerberos (9. August 2010)

Voll saublöder Film


----------



## redblack (10. August 2010)

wältklass.............. .


----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2010)

gestern mit @dantist im Jura unterwegs gewesen, Raimeux 1302m.ü.M.
















und dazu ein Movie

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14025189"]Raimeux on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. August 2010)

@blaubaer



Hier noch ein paar Fotos Griespass letzte Woche:





Nufenenpass 




Griessee Trail




Panorama 




Richtung Griespass.




Ab hier geht's runter.




Abfahrt nach Bättelmatt




Steiler Singletrail




Fensterblick Riale




Blumige Aussicht 




Passo San Giacomo




Bedrettotal

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Ducmo (10. August 2010)

am wochenende ginges mit den jungs um den piz minor im engadin.

wir fuhren mit der bahn bis diavolezza, ab da ging es mit eigener kraft (welche mich am bernina verliess) vorwärts. auf dem letzten foto sieht man die exponiertheit des weges...diesen bewältigten wir grösstenteils zu fuss, es ging einfach zu steil hinab auf der linken seite.


----------



## Chregu (10. August 2010)

@ Ducmo: Tolle Bilder, sieht klasse aus. Ich plane im September eine Woche ins Oberengadin zu gehen und Deine Tour sieht sehr spannend aus. Wo bist Du genau durchgefahren? Es reicht, wenn Du mir die Reihenfolge der wichtigsten und markantesten Orte/Alpen/Übergänge (was auch immer, ich überlasse es Dir) mitteilen könntest.
Vielen Dank und Gruss: Chregu


----------



## Ducmo (10. August 2010)

hallo chregu
wir sind in st. moritz mit der bahn gestartet und sind bis diavolezza gefahren.

von dort aus ging es das tal vis a vis der bahnstation hoch.

hinten im tal beider hütte muss man sich rechts halten (in der gps datei ist noch ein kleiner umweg drin um höhe zu machen...muss man aber wieder zurück da es nicht weiter geht  aber schöne seen dort oben )

danach traversiert man (sehr ausgesetzt...teils fahrbar...wohl aber besser zu fuss machen) bis zum zollhaus, dort die strasse runter und dann den berninapass wieder hoch.

wenn du dann noch puste hast kannst du alles neben der passstrasse herunter fahren (teils schöne trails) bis nach pontresina, dort richtung statzersee und schon bist du wieder in st. moritz. 

ich fuhr das aber nicht mehr da ich ausgepowert war und es auch kalt wurde.

eine tour die ich vor 13-14 jahren mal machte ist der suvettapass.
habe ich bombig in erinnerung...geht um den piz nair und dann ins bever tal...kannst mit der bahn hoch oder aber von st. moritz aus trampeln.

anbei die gps datei zur tour piz minor: (mach mir bitte pn mit deiner e-mail adresse, dann kann ich dir das gpx senden)

ich schau mal ob ich noch ein paar fotos einstellen kann.

im anhang findest du die tour in eine karte eingezeichnet und das höhenprofil.

EDIT: Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## redblack (11. August 2010)

gestern wieder mal wildspitz, das erste mal  über die variante halsegg/sattel runter, war für mich challenge pur, hat spass gemacht. leider die speicherkarte meiner canon zuhause gelassen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> gestern wieder mal wildspitz, das erste mal  über die variante halsegg/sattel runter, war für mich challenge pur, hat spass gemacht. leider die speicherkarte meiner canon zuhause gelassen.



schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (11. August 2010)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen. Wir schenken ihm eine die man am Schlüsselbund befestigen kann oder so


----------



## blaubaer (11. August 2010)

lieber die speicherkarte vergessen, als z.b. die bikeschuhe... ist zum glück nicht mir passiert


----------



## MaBU (13. August 2010)

> eine tour die ich vor 13-14 jahren mal machte ist der suvettapass.
> habe ich bombig in erinnerung...geht um den piz nair und dann ins bever tal...kannst mit der bahn hoch oder aber von st. moritz aus trampeln



War diese Woche im Engadin, habe die Suvretta-Tour auch gemacht. Leider in die andere Richtung von Bever aus, umgekehrt wäre schöner gewesen. 

Fotos beim Laj Suvretta, GPX unbearbeitet von der Tour (sind vom Campingplatz aus gestartet)


----------



## MaBU (13. August 2010)

Die zweite und wegen den schlechten Wetterprognosen auch letzte Tour ging von S-Chanf über den Chaschauna nach Livigno, weiter Richtung Berninapass, aber davor rechts den Berg hoch zur La Stretta, das Tal runter nach Pontresina und wieder zurück nach S-Chanf.
Von der Schweizer Seite zum Chaschauna hoch heisst Bike tragen, in die andere Richtung ist die Strecke je nach Können fahrbar (Fotos zeigen den flacheren, nicht ausgesetzten Teil). Auch den Weg von der Berninapassstrasse zur La Stretta hoch muss das Bike getragen werden. Hat sich aber gelohnt...


----------



## golfpilot (14. August 2010)

Habe vor 2 Wochen mal eine Rundtour "vor dem Haus" gemacht:
Seewis -> Grüsch -> Fanas -> Alp Ludera -> Alp Vals (Vordersäss) -> Valarsäge -> Cani -> Seewis

Zwischen den zwei Alpen habe ich 1.5h das Bike mehr oder weniger geschoben und getragen. Dafür entschädigt der Ausblick auf dieser Schieb-Trag-Strecke (unterhalb Picardichopf):




Dann heute noch auf dem Hometrail...
gleich ein leckeres Mittagessen gefunden, habe den Riesenschirmling allerdings dann doch stehen lassen:




Gruss
David


----------



## clemson (15. August 2010)

Ende Juni  Survetta Loop


----------



## rsu (15. August 2010)

Hey Clemens, schöne Runde


----------



## redblack (17. August 2010)

mache am do. passo del sole  (lightvariante) mit der bahn zum see hoch, cadagna hütte, passo del sole und dann  der gotthardbikeroute entlang bis biasca. wir starten um 9.00 in airolo. wer da ist, ist da.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2010)

Viel Spass, unter der Woche geht nicht bei mir ..... freue mich aber auf schöne bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faby (17. August 2010)

Ouu! Wieso nicht am Freitag? Do, geht bei mir leider nicht :-(



redblack schrieb:


> mache am do. passo del sole  (lightvariante) mit der bahn zum see hoch, cadagna hütte, passo del sole und dann  der gotthardbikeroute entlang bis biasca. wir starten um 9.00 in airolo. wer da ist, ist da.


----------



## redblack (17. August 2010)

sorry fäbu, ich arbeite einfach zuviel........ .


----------



## biker-rotscher (18. August 2010)

3 Eindrücke von der Frischi Bike Safari. Mehr wie immer in meinem Blog


----------



## Ducmo (18. August 2010)

wow, dass sieht ja super aus!

wie viele HM musstet ihr aus eigener kraft bewältigen?

gruss
ducmo


----------



## biker-rotscher (18. August 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> wow, dass sieht ja super aus!
> 
> wie viele HM musstet ihr aus eigener kraft bewältigen?
> 
> ...



Es waren ca. 400-600 Hm aus eigener Kraft.


----------



## Ducmo (18. August 2010)

das geht ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. August 2010)

waren gestern unterwegs; Belchen - Gugger 

leider ohne sicht auf die Alpen 




dafür umso schönere Trails 











und die Schlammsaison kann auch bald eröffnet werden


----------



## olev (20. August 2010)

mjam, jura dschungel! das dritte bild gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## redblack (21. August 2010)

passo del sole, nordtessin extraklasse.





[/


----------



## redblack (24. August 2010)

kurzer abstecher nach lugano, alpe di bolla und abostora loop, teilweise auf neuen routen. sehr warm, aber trotzdem schön.













[


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2010)

Wochenende in Lenzerheide (612)

















Bin die Tour von Vazifar gefahren ... sehr schöne Runde nur in der Mitte war der Weg etwas schlecht zu finden. Der Trail von der Alp Stätz nach Parpan ist etwas anspruchsvoller aber schön


----------



## biker-rotscher (24. August 2010)

Eindrücke vom Albrunpass. Bilder von der italienischen Seite.


----------



## biker-rotscher (24. August 2010)

San Giacomo - Griespass


----------



## redblack (29. August 2010)

heute zwar nur lockere hausrunde abgspuhlt, dafür bin ich jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines bikeblogs.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (29. August 2010)

Gratuliere zum neuen Blog.. Ich hab zwar kein Blog dafür aber ein neuen Rucksack und eine Lampe....


----------



## Vazifar (29. August 2010)

Na endlich - bei dem was du alles so machst, war ein Blog doch schon längst überfällig  Gratzi zu deinem neuen Blog  

Wir waren dieses Wochenende bei selten klarer Fernsicht im Tessin 



(Auf's Bild klicken für die Ansicht in Gross)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (30. August 2010)

ich habe keinen bikeblog, darum spame ich hier rein.
auch wir waren im tessin am wochenende, allerdings geizten wir mit der zeit und stiegen schon in airolo aus dem zug. auch geizten wir mit dem münz und fanden, so schnell wie die ritombahn sind wir auch oben. es war sonnig und schön, nur ab und zu wehte der starke nordwind sprühregen über den gotthard. natürlich war die bahn schneller oben als wir und natürlich wandten wir uns am see oben gen norden statt gen süden:






unsere tour wurde zu einem tanz auf wetters scheide. der blaue himmel des südens war stets in sichtweite (links), von norden blies es fortwährend wolken über den alpenkamm (rechts), die der fallwind bis zu uns nicht aufzulösen vermochte. immerhin regnete es ab diesem bild nicht mehr. von nun an hatten wir nur noch graupel und schnee.

auf dem pass blies uns der nordwind mit aller wucht entgegen. die deutsche touristin machte uns aber mut: hinter der kurve komme ein windgeschütztes tal. dass in dem tal die eine oder andere stufe zu überwinden war, sagte sie uns netterweise nicht:





andere wandersleut fanden unser vorhaben zum lukmanier vorzudringen doch sehr ambitioniert. ich schmunzelte noch über sie, denn was sollten in einem flach abfallenden tal, das auf der karte flow ohne ende versprach, schon für hindernisse warten? steine. sie waren alle ca. 30cm hoch und z.t. unmittelbar hintereinander angeordnet. kein problem, wenn es abwärts gegangen wäre, doch das tal war so flach, dass wir richtiggehend gegen die steine ankämpfen mussten. von unserem einsatz zeugt meine zertrümmerte kettenführung. (nebenbei: kennt jemand eine schaltbare kettenführung, die nicht so ausgesetzt unter dem tretlager runterhängt?)

wir wählten den frühest möglichen ausgang aus diesem sinnfreien tun, traversierten rüber zum passo del uomo und genossen die abendstimmung auf wetters scheide:





wir entschieden uns gegen den passo del sole. der passo delle colombe schien für unser vorhaben geeigneter:





von wetters scheide her rieselte der ganze abend und die ganze nach zuverlässig schnee zu uns rüber. doch einmal im schlafsack und mit vollem bauch war das ganze gut zu ertragen. am morgen dann beim öffnen der augen die freudige überraschung:





zwei sonnen scheinen uns geradewegs ins gesicht! voller vorfreude hüpfen wir aus dem schlafsack, barfuss ins nasse gras ... doch nein, das ist noch gefroren! und die minischeeansammlung auf der plane, die einfach nicht schmelzen will, erinnert uns an den kalten abend, auch wenn uns mitlerweile drei sonnen besonnen:





unser vorhaben, pancakes zu brutzeln scheitert an der nicht vorhandenen antihaftbeschichtung unseres töpfchens, so essen wir lauwarmen pancaketeig mit eingeschmolzenen schoggistückchen. langsam wird es etwas wärmer, die aussicht bleibt grandios.





nach dem verknorzten vergangenen tag hoffen wir auf 1000 trailfreuden. es beginnt auch gut, doch leiden wir bald wie die neat unter dem pioragestein, respektive dem humusaufbau darauf; die wege sind meist tiefe rinnen.





es folgen kurze flowpassagen





die ersten bäume





und dann ist wieder fertig lustig. währschafter tessiner gneis in ungünstigen portionen hindert den fahrfluss doch erheblich. das nordtessin scheint uns einfach nicht zu mögen.

unten angekommen tragen wir den gegenüberliegenden hang hoch. wieder lassen uns tief eingefurchte wege an unserem vorhaben zweifeln. wenn das auf der anderen seite dieses passes auch so ist, dann hat uns das nordtessin zum letzen mal gesehen!
oben auf dem pass kochen wir mit dem letzten sprit unser letztes essen. die rucksäcke sind nun geradezu leicht. und was jetzt folgt ist schlicht phänomenal.
der anfang eines genialen, abwechslungsreichen und landschaftlich schönen 1500hm downhills:





zuerst zwischen den steinen durch, dabei verläuft sich der weg, die steine werden zum abenteuerspielplatz. dann über weite wiesen weiterhin weglos. plötzlich taucht ein bikewegschild auf. wir folgen ihm auf's geratewohl, denn wo es hinzeigt, kennt unsere karte keinen weg. es führt uns in einen frisch gemachten, flowigen downhill. dann wieder ein wanderweg, eng und verblockt, aber fahrbar. schliesslich auf der alten strasse eine schlucht runter. ausrollen in olivone.
und was nun? der zug fährt in biasca. wir haben noch schmackes für 400hm auf teerstrasse, finden nochmals einen guten downhill und quälen uns dann noch bis biasca.
der downhill runter nach olivone hat das wochenende biketechnisch gerettet. ansonsten war's auch gut. nächstes mal folgen wir wahrscheinlich den massen über den passo del sole


----------



## redblack (31. August 2010)

nur die harten kommen in den garten, ihr seid ja wahnsinnig, der passo delle collombe ist schon zu fuss an der grenze. aber ihr braucht das offensichtlich. da gondle ich lieber ohne massen unter der woche über den passo del sole. die bilder sind wohl wieder der hammer.


----------



## olev (31. August 2010)

dass der passo delle colombe zu fuss an der grenze sei, ist etwas übertrieben. da kann man nirgends runterfallen, nirgends brauchts die hände, um hoch- (oder runter-) zukommen und der höhenunterschied hält sich auch in grenzen.


----------



## redblack (1. September 2010)

heute stanserhornloop, ein absoluter traumtag, tour hätte optimaler sein können. bericht und bilder in meinem blog.


----------



## Vazifar (3. September 2010)

Am letzten Wochenende waren wir im Val Colla (Tessin) 




(Anklicken für grosse Darstellung)




(Anklicken für grosse Darstellung)


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2010)

Jemand Lust auf Forelle  ??? Tour nach Sihlmatt evtl  mit Heimfahrt am Abend .... Licht mitbringen. 
 Abfahrt Sa. ca 1600 Hallenbad Gattikon


----------



## redblack (4. September 2010)

schon, aber erst ab 18.30, schade.


----------



## redblack (5. September 2010)

doch noch ein bild vom donnerstag.


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2010)

War heute in Elm, sehr schöne kleine Runde mit herrlicher Aussicht ...... Man bin ich unfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (6. September 2010)

Ich war am Wochenende in Flims. Rauf Runter Rauf Runter...
Runca Trail ist echt genial.


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2010)

Dann warst du ja quasi auf der anderen Seite und hättest  können


----------



## Ducmo (6. September 2010)

stimmt...na das nächste mal wink ich


----------



## Vazifar (8. September 2010)

Wir waren am Wochenende auf dem "Nationalparl Classico Bike Weekend" von Mainstreet42, eine von den besten Touren die ich schon gemacht habe 

Es gab Action (Ende des Trails vom Alpisella runter):





Wunderbare Landschaft (Val Mora):





Und Erholung (Alpisella - Bild anklicken für grosse Darstellung):


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2010)

Sonntag jemand Lust auf gemütlich zur Alp Flix?


----------



## olev (8. September 2010)

sonntag jemand lust für weniger gemütlich von murg nach ziegelbrücke mit kleinem umweg über p. 2346 und p. 2348?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (9. September 2010)

freitag jemand lust auf nufenen- san giacomo, weiss noch nicht wie gemütlich. zürich hb 8.09.


----------



## redblack (9. September 2010)

@ mzsaskar,

hättest du noch für einen schweizer und einen süddeutschen inkl. 2 bikes platz?


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

sollte klappen, aber noch nie getestet 
aber ohne Gepäck ... sollte gehen


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. September 2010)

@ mzsaskar

wann und wo ist Treffpunkt ?

Andreas


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @ mzsaskar
> 
> wann und wo ist Treffpunkt ?
> 
> Andreas



09:00 in Gattikon ... (8136) Hofwiesenstr.(PN)


----------



## Aison (9. September 2010)

Hier gibts noch was zu gewinnen:
http://www.bmc-racing.com/de/umfrage

-Ivo


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

Aison schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch was zu gewinnen:
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/de/umfrage
> 
> -Ivo


 
dann drück mal die Daumen


----------



## Vazifar (12. September 2010)

Und wie war's auf der Alp Flix ?


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Und wie war's auf der Alp Flix ?



Sehr schön Doppel Bikespammer aus St. Gallen war noch mit 


Irgendwo da oben ist das Ziel 




Da hinten gings los ... 




Ganz hinten sieht man die Lenzerheide 




Fast oben 




Oben 




ein Hochmoor auf 2000m (Alp Flix)




Auf dem Rückweg





Und da ich mich schon lange nicht mehr sehen gelassen habe, gibt es noch ein Bild von mir 




Als Zugabe


----------



## redblack (12. September 2010)

hometrails vom feinsten. mzaskar, habe dich vermisst auf dem sonnendeck, war wiedermal sehr entspannend. freu mich auf die ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> hometrails vom feinsten. mzaskar, habe dich vermisst auf dem sonnendeck, war wiedermal sehr entspannend. freu mich auf die ferien.



Schade, hat dieses Jahr gar nicht geklappt .... mit dem Sonnendeck....
Aber AlpFlix war auch sehr schön


----------



## wicht (13. September 2010)

Hat sich wieder mal gelohnt früh aufzustehen 

Tour aufs Arni


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. September 2010)

Rossmettlen am letzten Wochenende

Hier ein paar Fotos mit Impressionen zu dieser Tour





Schöllenenschlucht






Tunnel






Teufelsbrücke aus der Vogelperspektive






Panzerkuppel






Andermatt






Blindgänger






Abfahrt auf schwierigem Singletrail 





Wasserstelle - Biken macht durstig






Rindviehansichten - Was will den der olle Biker hier...


Mehr Fotos von der Rossmettlen Tour

Tour Rossmettlen Andermatt



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (18. September 2010)

so endlich, ab in die provence mit mzaskar und monsterwade, freu mich riesig. bis nächste woche, in alter frische.


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2010)

Leider ist die Wade nicht dabei  Aber ich freue mich schon auf das 









Bis in einer Woche  mit neuen Bildern


----------



## Monsterwade (24. September 2010)

Gibt´s noch eine Saison-Abschlusstour?

Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Torque Vertride und auch die gebrochene Schulter ist 
wieder einigermassen belastbar. Würde auch selber eine Tour organisieren wenn gewünscht.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## redblack (26. September 2010)

et voila, retour de belle provence. es war echt klasse. bericht und mehr bilder auf meiner homepage.


----------



## Monsterwade (26. September 2010)

Kontrastprogramm vom Rickhubel:









Teilweise 25 cm Schnee und Spuren des ersten Schneeschuhläufers der Saison.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Muss sagen da gefällt mir mein Trail besser 





mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (26. September 2010)

.


----------



## Chregu (26. September 2010)

Sieht heiss aus. Wo ist das?
Gruss: Chregu


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Chregu schrieb:


> Sieht heiss aus. Wo ist das?
> Gruss: Chregu



Falaise de la Madeleine

Eine Woche Sommer, Sonnenschein und beste trails


----------



## redblack (27. September 2010)

so,ab morgen 3 tage im tessin, 3 monti tour immer von lugano aus , monte tamaro, monte generoso und monte bar ,teilweise mit bahnhilfe, sind in der jugi lugano, wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich anschliessen. kontakt über meinen blog.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (27. September 2010)

schade bin nächste Woche ein paar Tage im Tessin...


----------



## Vazifar (27. September 2010)

Ich war am Bike Ride in Churwalden. 200 Meter weiter oben sah es so aus, als wäre die Skisaison schon eröffnet 
Dafür gab's auf dem Festgelände heisse Action (Andi Kromer):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (28. September 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> so,ab morgen 3 tage im tessin, 3 monti tour immer von lugano aus , monte tamaro, monte generoso und monte bar ,teilweise mit bahnhilfe, sind in der jugi lugano, wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich anschliessen. kontakt über meinen blog.





doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> schade bin nächste Woche ein paar Tage im Tessin...



Schade, ich wohne genau seit gestern in Aachen  Sonst wäre ich mal mitgefahren.


----------



## redblack (1. Oktober 2010)

so, war wirklich der hammer die drei tage im ticino, monte tamaro,monte generoso und monte lema.endlose singletrails, wunderbare panoramen, alles was das bikerherz begehrt. den bericht und mehr bilder findet ihr in meinem blog.


----------



## redblack (1. Oktober 2010)

hat morgen jemand lust zum biken, habe ga und veloga, bin flexibel.


----------



## Monsterwade (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn morgen die Probefahrt meines neuen Vertride klappt, wäre ich Sonntag zu folgender Schandtat bereit: 
Dallenwil - Seilbahn - Niederrickenbach - Ca. 10 min. die Strasse hoch - Trailflow runter nach Buochs 
(Tipp von www.traildevils.ch) . Mehr gibt meine ledierte Schulter noch nicht her.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Wetter:


----------



## olev (3. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Was für ein Wetter



oh, ja!






zwar ohne bike, aber auch so recht perfekt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestriges Kontrastprogramm zu dem schönen Wetter in den Föhnlagen 





Fuss des Rhoneglestscher's auf 2700m

und mein neues Feriendomizil mit eingebautem Schutz gegen unerwünschte Plagegeister  Aber ihr seid natürlich herzlichst willkommen 





Die Aussicht von der Terasse ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und mein neues Feriendomizil mit eingebautem Schutz gegen unerwünschte Plagegeister



Hi mzaskar,

ist das ein offengelassener Bunker (öffentliche Toilette) oder eine 
bewirtschaftete Hütte mit allem Kompfort (Wellness, Wirlpool, 
3*-Menu)? Sieht nämlich ziemlich rustikal aus.

Tolle Aussicht
Monster


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi mzaskar,
> 
> ist das ein offengelassener Bunker (öffentliche Toilette) oder eine
> bewirtschaftete Hütte mit allem Kompfort (Wellness, Wirlpool,
> ...



Essen incl. zum Whirlpool musst du etwas absteigen .. Achja, manchmal ist das Wasser etwwas frisch aber sauber


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> et voila, retour de belle provence. es war echt klasse.



Yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (5. Oktober 2010)

cooles viedeo...wenna da nur net der bremser vorne dran wäre


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

smohr schrieb:


> cooles viedeo...wenna da nur net der bremser vorne dran wäre



Der Bremser war ne Sie


----------



## smohr (5. Oktober 2010)

ich brauch ne brille


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

smohr schrieb:


> ich brauch ne brille



stimmt da war auch ein ER davor  Brauchst keine Brille


----------



## redblack (5. Oktober 2010)

Er hat für den film gebremst................ sonst hätte man ja nur wege gesehen............ .
vielen dank mzaskar für das tolle video. superbilder, coole musik. besch de bescht.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> Er hat für den film gebremst................ sonst hätte man ja nur wege gesehen............ .
> vielen dank mzaskar für das tolle video. superbilder, coole musik. besch de bescht.



Dankedanke  für deinen Blog kann ich dir das Original schicken .... 
Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine kurze Version


----------



## redblack (6. Oktober 2010)

wäre cool, probierte das ding auf den blog zu laden, ging aber nicht.


----------



## Green Epic (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin am Samstag, mit meinem Bruder, bei schönsten Sonnenschein den Klausenpass gefahren.


----------



## redblack (10. Oktober 2010)

hab heute die flumsitour (maschgenkamm/schilstal) gemacht. einfach klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2010)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag, mit meinem Bruder, bei schönsten Sonnenschein den Klausenpass gefahren.



Wie stehst mit WP. Und Team


----------



## Biking_Flow (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Sommersaison ist zwar eigentlich schon vorbei, aber weils in der Schweiz ist und der Herbst grad so wunderschön ist, hab ich mir gedacht das Foto passt in diesen Thread:

Irgendwo im Glarnerland über den Wolken...


----------



## Vazifar (11. Oktober 2010)

Vergangenes Wochenende in Grindelwald und Umgebung:


----------



## RedOrbiter (13. Oktober 2010)

Rophaien 2078m Gipfelkreuz und Panorma

Etwas zum Herbst-Thema "unten Grau, oben Blau" 





Ein kleines Gipfelkreuz auf dem Rophaien.






Panorama Rophaien nach Westen


Fotos Rophaien


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

Zum Abschluss des Sommers noch mal ein Filmchen aus dem Luberon


----------



## Kerberos (14. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Wochenende verbrachte ich drei fantastische Tage auf den Trails im Wallis. Gutes Wetter, wunderschöne Landschaft, super Touren: Gibidumpass, Moosalp, Belalp. Jeweils um die 1'000hm bergauf und um die 1'700hm bergab, davon downhill immer 80-90% auf Singletrails. Es war grandios. (per PN verrate ich den Tourenanbieter )

Hier ein paar Fotos, die das Ganze nur andeuten können (mehr in meinem Album): 

_*Kurz vor dem Gibidumpass, Baumgrenze: *_


 



 

 

*Göndelchen von Stalden nach Gspon // der höchstgelegene Fussballplatz Europas (in Gspon): *




 

*Im Hintergrund das Matterhorn:*


 

 

*Im Hintergrund der Aletschgletscher: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (15. Oktober 2010)

zwei tage flims, ein tag tour und der andere runcatrail rocken. video ist nicht von mir, bin nicht so schnell und nicht so gut. hat aber trotzdem riesig spass gemacht.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7878


----------



## olev (17. Oktober 2010)

finale, letzte woche:





erster sprung des varigotti dh (bekannt aus nwd10 mit gee atherton)


----------



## olev (21. Oktober 2010)

der sommer ist noch nicht vorbei, verdammt! tessinertrilogie mit kalten fingern:


----------



## redblack (21. Oktober 2010)

der sommer nicht vorbei ? heute auf dem wildspitz.


----------



## olev (21. Oktober 2010)

brrr, das sieht ja schlimm aus. was da so ein paar berge als wetterscheide ausmachen können. doch, zugegeben, auch im tessin war's kalt, wie man auf untigem foto leicht sehen kann. heute auf der alpe della costa


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2010)

Erste Bekanntschaft mit dem Winter geschlossen 

Von Sattelegg auf den Chli Aubrig, obwohl den Schluss haben wir wegen Schnee und rutschig nicht mehr gemacht  Aber einen schönen Platz für eine Schneeuebernachtung entdeckt


----------



## pascal_b (1. November 2010)

immer zu empfehlen:
-Jochpass (Melchsee-Frutt - Engelberg)
sehr schöne Singletrails. Sehr empfehlenswert aber von Frutt Richtung Engelberg (nicht von Engelberg Richtung Frutt). So gibt es mehr und schöneres zu Fahren 
-Hasliberg (Berner Oberland)
ebenfalls sehr vernetztes Gebiet mit sehr schönen Singletrails, leider noch kein besseres Foto vorhanden/gefunden
-Lungern Schönbüel
Sehr schönes Gebiet, auch wenn die Bergbahnen, speziell im Winter, nahe dem Bankrott sind ....


----------



## Vazifar (7. November 2010)

Wir haben diese Woche im Vinschgau den Sommer noch ein bisschen verlängert


----------



## Kerberos (7. November 2010)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Wir haben diese Woche im Vinschgau den Sommer noch ein bisschen verlängert


Grandiose Fernsicht, da geht das Herz auf.


----------



## kis_omdh (7. November 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Grandiose Fernsicht, da geht das Herz auf.


bei uns wars aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (10. November 2010)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> bei uns wars aber auch nicht schlecht!



Aber hallo! Daher für alle noch ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Samstag, 5.11.2010. Aufstieg 10km/1'000hm in kurzen Hosen überwiegend auf Asphalt. Dann ein paar Aufs und Abs (+300hm) durch tückisches Gelände und Schneefelder. Abfahrt schwarz in der STM, erstaunlich trocken über Fels, Laub, noch mehr Laub, Lehm, Wurzeln, ... - traumhaft. 



 

 

 

 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (11. November 2010)

wo ist das Kerberos?


----------



## `gero (11. November 2010)

und du wohnst im Rheintal? 

das ist von Walenstadt nach Wesen. Unter den Churfirsten durch.


----------



## Kerberos (11. November 2010)

genau. Hatte die Tour früher schon mal genauer beschrieben.


----------

